# How to play videos one after another?



## Mhanollo (Apr 25, 2019)

I have 1 scene with 3 videos sources.

I wish:

- video 1 starts and when it finish video 2 starts and when it finish video 3 starts.

Is it possible?

Thanks!


----------



## lebaston100 (Apr 25, 2019)

Install VLC Media Player then you can use the "VLC Video Source" which has a native playlist feature.


----------

